# Jkath would be proud - Guacamole



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

I made my first guacamole this weekend. Avocados are something I used to hate with a passion. Well we all know that tastes can change and I am so happy that is true. I now love the little green buggers.

I made the guacamole by the seat of my pants. I diced a 3/4 of a small tomato. The tomato itself was pretty flavorless and a bit crunchy so it was there for texture and color more than flavor. I got a pepper that I thought was an ancho, but it had the heat of a jalopeno so I used less of that than I originally planned. I diced one clove of garlic and added that. I took a handful of chives from my garden as well as a handful of cilantro. I put in three small avocados. To this I added the juice of one lime and a sprinkle of Adobo seasoning. I also added a bit of salt. 

I could not get enough of the stuff and neither could DW. after one bite she asked me how expensive it was to make because she is going to ask me to make it every day during the summer


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the stuff.  Your recipe sounds delicious!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll be a Texan in no time, GB!


----------



## redkitty (Jul 7, 2008)

Yummy!  I love fresh homemade guac.....so tasty!


----------



## stinemates (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 7, 2008)

Love guac - DW usually impounds the whole bowl, but, I love it!!

Great recipe.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 7, 2008)

You've described just how I love it.
Thanks.
Glad you enjoy it now, too.
​


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL, VERY addictive stuff!!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 7, 2008)

oh GB, I am soooo proud of you!

And, your recipe doesn't sound like a "seat of your pants" one...more like a seasoned southwesterner! 

Ya done good, cowboy!


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

You must have rubbed off on me more than I thought


----------



## jkath (Jul 7, 2008)

Now if you start planting meyer lemon seeds in the backyard, I'm going to start worrying...


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

If only I could!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 8, 2008)

I love avocados and I love guacamole!  Now that you've got guacamole down, you'll have to try my Stuffed Green Chiles, http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/avacodo-3364.html (post #25).

Barbara


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2008)

Those sound amazing Barbara!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 8, 2008)

First guac and then dry beans?  You are really outdoing yourself, Geebs!!



Ancho peppers are dried and may not be the best choice in guac unless powdered.  I usually stick to a fresh green jalepeno or serrano.

Good call on the adobo!!!

I generally sneek a tiny pinch of Goya sazon in, too.


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry it was not an ancho then. It was a large fresh dark green (usually) mild pepper. The name is now escaping me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like a poblano GB.  The recipe sounds great!  I sometimes sneak in some cumin too.  DH loves a couple shakes of Worcestershire too - me, not so much.  I usually roast the poblanos first.  Once I get back I'll hunt for my recipe and send it your way.  I love collecting guac recipes and then taking my favorite things from them and making my own.  

Chives...never thought of that...I will definitely try that.

jkath - if you read this - I cannot believe I haven't had ANY avocado yet!  How VERY unCalifornia of me!!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> jkath - if you read this - I cannot believe I haven't had ANY avocado yet!  How VERY unCalifornia of me!!!



ack! Better watch your back, the guacamole police will catch you!


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes poblano, thanks KE! 

There is cumin in the adobo mix I used otherwise I absolutely would have added it on its own.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 8, 2008)

Anchos are dried poblanos so you were almost there.


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2008)

That is where my confusion came from I am sure. I remember a few years ago talking about how I planted anchos in my garden  it was poblanos of course.


----------



## sattie (Jul 8, 2008)

Good for you GB!!!  I love the stuff myself and could eat it about every day if I had to!!!  Kinda makin me hungry now!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 8, 2008)

You PLANT poblanos...they end up anchos if you don't water them


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 8, 2008)

I too love good guacamole.  But way up here in the U.P., our pepper choices are very limited.  And as my DW can't deal with any type of heat, I make a more bland batch for her with Haas avacaco, diced tomato, finely mined onion, and lemon juice.

For me, I add fresh jalepinoes when available, or hungarian peppers, or when I can't get any good peppers, a good bit of Tobasco, along with minced onion, fresh, minced garlic, diced tomato, a splash of lime juice, and cilantro.

Like the rest of you, I could eat the stuff daily.  But again, avacadoes can be hard to come by around here, and are fairly expensive.

I may have access to some of the best freshwater fish on the planet around here, but we are so limited in veggie and fruit varieties.  That's a terrible thing for a guy like me who loves so many foods.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2008)

Not that it's guac, but a distant cousin...
I remember almost every Sunday morning having the same breakfast before church. Since Mom, sis & I would take a while getting ready, Dad would toast lots of slices of good sourdough (around here we get San Luis Sourdough, which has a fantastic, full flavor), and he'd slather *tons* of avocado dip on top (avos mashed with a bit of miracle whip, salt, pepper, shake of tabasco). He'd bring it to us, no matter where we were in the house. AHHHH! Fond memories!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 8, 2008)

i used to love it. don't know what happened . maybe to many bowls of brown goo. 

maybe it is time to try it again. 

babe


----------



## jennyema (Jul 8, 2008)

jkath said:


> Not that it's guac, but a distant cousin...
> I remember almost every Sunday morning having the same breakfast before church. Since Mom, sis & I would take a while getting ready, Dad would toast lots of slices of good sourdough (around here we get San Luis Sourdough, which has a fantastic, full flavor), and he'd slather *tons* of avocado dip on top (avos mashed with a bit of miracle whip, salt, pepper, shake of tabasco). He'd bring it to us, no matter where we were in the house. AHHHH! Fond memories!


 

That's really sweet.  And sounds delish!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 8, 2008)

I’m sure every family has their own authentic recipe this is one of them and it is good I had it tasted and approved by some friends from Mexico.

Guacamole:

This is an authentic Mexican recipe.
Very simple to make.

2 ripe avocados
1 small ripe tomato
1 red jalapeño peppers (or green one if you like it hot)
1 small bunch of fresh cilantro (coriander)
1 small red onion
Juice of ½ of freshly squeezed lime (depends on season the lime could be very juicy or not, so adjust to taste)
A pinch of salt.
If you like very hot/spicy you can add couple of drops of some hot sauce.

Mash avocado with potato masher, chop everything very finely, mix together, enjoy. Keep it covered tightly so the avocado doesn’t get dark. It will keep in the fridge for up to 3 days, or even more.


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2008)

That sounds very similar to what I did Charlie. I would have used red onion if I did not have chives growing in my garden, but I figured I would save a few pennies this way.

I should also mention that I mashed my avocados in with the other ingredients with just a fork and I wanted to leave it somewhat chunky.


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2008)

Chunky is good, GB - lets you really enjoy the avo flavor. (Smooth is better if you're eating winter avos)

I use my Mom's old metal potato masher for guac.

I've got to get to the market today - Haas avos are still on sale for 99 cents.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 9, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> I’m sure every family has their own authentic recipe this is one of them and it is good I had it tasted and approved by some friends from Mexico.
> 
> Guacamole:
> 
> ...


 
Nearly idendtical to what I make.  Good stuff for sure.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 10, 2008)

Mine is also chunky, i do not like when it is too smooth. Some how it tastes better when it is chunky.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds good GB!

Although I prefer my guac to be cooling and mild (hold the peppers, please - they are in the salsa or pico de gallo) is there really a wrong way to make guac - or eat an avocado??? 

I probably shouldn't have asked that question (is there a wrong way to make quac) ... someone is bound to show up with a tofu guac recipe ...


----------



## GB (Jul 11, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Sounds good GB!
> 
> Although I prefer my guac to be cooling and mild (hold the peppers, please - they are in the salsa or pico de gallo) is there really a wrong way to make guac - or eat an avocado???
> 
> I probably shouldn't have asked that question (is there a wrong way to make quac) ... someone is bound to show up with a tofu guac recipe ...


The amount of hot pepper I put in, for me, did not make this hot at all. There was the slightest kick, but had I not known it was there I would not have been able to really pick it out I don't think. My MIL on the other hand took one bite and got hot in her face


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> is there really a wrong way to make guac - or eat an avocado???
> 
> I probably shouldn't have asked that question (is there a wrong way to make quac) ... someone is bound to show up with a tofu guac recipe ...



I think all ways are great   (except maybe that tofu idea  )


----------

